# They grow up so fast



## lynguistic (Apr 8, 2010)

Some of you might remember the littermate puppies i adopted a month ago, the tri-colored one is blind. they're 14 week old Beagle/Labrador/(Terrier too, I think..) mixes.

they're doing wonderful, both already pretty obedient, they can sit, lay,stay,come,fetch,paw and rollover and almost fully potty trained.  :thumbup:

i lost my chair..


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

What a pair of little beauties, how is the blind little one coping?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

good grief they have grown!!! how are they doing

i'm still madly in love with them :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lynguistic (Apr 8, 2010)

cherry said:


> What a pair of little beauties, how is the blind little one coping?


Hes doing great, I can barely notice hes blind at times, He just learned how to walk up 13 stairs by himself and down them with guidance , thank you 



RockRomantic said:


> good grief they have grown!!! how are they doing
> 
> i'm still madly in love with them :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Hi RR 

They're Doing great, I couldn't of imagined raising 2 puppies would be this easy, that's how good they are doing.. they stopped chewing everything in the house, Sid still chews everything outside and he never likes coming back in the house LOL, he loves to sunbathe outside on his back, then when you go to pick him up he goes limp and doesn't want to move :lol:

Star is so fast now that i can't keep up with her running on the leash lol.
Shes still a great seeing eye sister, they love each other, and respect me very well, I have been separating them for some days in the week having my mom take one to my nieces and nephews for the day while i train them individually. 
That seems to be working great, they still sleep together in a Huge pen, i don't plan on separating them for sleep i think they're doing great already the way I'm taking it.

They don't whine about anything, besides the early wake up pee, and they love absolutely everybody and everything.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're gorgeous. I'm glad the little blind one has such a great sister to help


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

so pleased everything is going so well, thanks for update.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

lynguistic said:


> Hes doing great, I can barely notice hes blind at times, He just learned how to walk up 13 stairs by himself and down them with guidance , thank you
> 
> Hi RR
> 
> ...


aww hun you've done so well with these two sounds like there two happy puppies  there pictures always make me smile, lol it's great he's mastered the stairs :thumbup:


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

awww nice to get a update and wow your doing so well with them, please keep the pics coming


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

they are gorgeous!!!! glad to hear all is going well!


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

They are puppylicious! What gorgeous dogs :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi so cute credit to you :thumbup:


----------

